# 125 Gallon Planted Tank



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Well today is day one! I got my plants in the mail and they are now planted! After I planted them all, I moved the fish in from the 75 gallon. WOW were those guys hard to catch! If only I could have talked to them in fishy language and told them they would LOVE their new tank.
Anyway, here are some pictures, let me know what you think!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

uhhhhhh..Awesome! Great choice with going planted. keep us updated and keep on planting. I would triple the number of plants in there.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking good so far. If you're Pleco is big or gets big you can kiss that nicely planted tank goodbye.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

grogan said:


> uhhhhhh..Awesome! Great choice with going planted. keep us updated and keep on planting. I would triple the number of plants in there.


Thanks! I figured i would start with these, let them grow, and then see what/where to add.




Ghost Knife said:


> Looking good so far. If you're Pleco is big or gets big you can kiss that nicely planted tank goodbye.


It's a busy nose pleco, not sure if that makes a difference??


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

That pleco will be fine. I have kept bush nose in all of my planted tanks with no problems. Well they did go after smaller plants like baby tears but other than that you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> Thanks! I figured i would start with these, let them grow, and then see what/where to add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're fine. They max out at less than 6 inches. I have a 16" Brown Spotted Pleco in my tank and he moves heavy decorations with his swimming.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome tank! You should throw some black background on that and buy a bunch of Cardinal Tetras!!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah...like 200+!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

giggitygiggity said:


> Awesome tank! You should throw some black background on that and buy a bunch of Cardinal Tetras!!


Thank you!! I'm so happy with how it is turning out so far!

haha thats my next thing i'm going to do! Add another type of schooling fish or two types, probably some kind of colorful tetras..


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

cardinal tetras im tellin ya, they are the best looking!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

roseline sharks are really nice too. Their colors are very impressive when they get larger


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome tank!!!! what site did u order ur plants at?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Amelia26 said:


> awesome tank!!!! what site did u order ur plants at?


Thank you! I got them all from Planted Aquariums Central. I am VERY happy with what i got. All the plants were in excellent condition and they even included a couple extra plants! I recommend them to anyone who is looking to order plants.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

So question for everyone.. As far as adding fish.. Do you think green tiger barbs would work in the tank? I have always loved the way they looked. I was thinking at least 6 so they have a nice shoal. I'm just not sure how they would do with the swordtails?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Opps double post


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You inspired me to check out their site. I'm gonna order my micro swords from them now.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a couple days planted and some of the plants already have noticeable new growth!!

Here's a picture of some of the hygrophila corymbosa's new growth:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tiger barbs.....we used to call them tiger barbarians, they are nippers. They say add more and it gets better....I had 8 or so of them when I first started fishkeeping. Took them all back and got other fish. I like the idea of a huge school of cardinal tetras.


----------

